# What are the signs of pregnancy and what stage do you start to see these?



## Wheelspinny.linny (Jan 3, 2010)

I am on day 8 of a possible pregnancy (she had a a very quick in/out slip mating), I have read lots of books and listend to advice however though they say what the signs of pregnancy are (pinker fuller nipples etc), I just wondered at what day/stage do you see these happen ? ... she is booked in for a scan at the end of the month however I am waiting in anticipation (not holding up too much hope) - can anyone give me an idea when you are likely to see any changes and if so what should I be looking for.
Thanks Lin


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

We noticed Hatties nipples were pinker and bigger, also off her food a bit. x


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

Wheelspinny.linny said:


> I am on day 8 of a possible pregnancy (she had a a very quick in/out slip mating), I have read lots of books and listend to advice however though they say what the signs of pregnancy are (pinker fuller nipples etc), I just wondered at what day/stage do you see these happen ? ... she is booked in for a scan at the end of the month however I am waiting in anticipation (not holding up too much hope) - can anyone give me an idea when you are likely to see any changes and if so what should I be looking for.
> Thanks Lin


It really all depends on the breed of dog and the size of the litter she is carrying, but visual signs are swelling of the nipples and abdomen, my bitch is 38 days post mating and has a slightly round belly when she is lying down. I'd really recommend buying "The book of the bitch" especially if this is your first litter its got everything you need to know in there about the mating and whelping. Good luck with your girl.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

if you know ur dog well enough u will notice changes.. my bitches always get more clingy and loving ..pink teats and the vulva stays slightly larger than normal too


----------



## Wheelspinny.linny (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank u for you comments, I do own the book and it is well worth the purchase. I am just waiting in anticipation, watching her like a hawk for any changes in personality !! Just wondered when (what day before 35 days) the nipples enlarge ?

She is a Cavalier King Charles. 

Thanks again Lin


----------



## Wheelspinny.linny (Jan 3, 2010)

I sit hear reading every thread possible ... regardin, pregnancy, signs of pregnancy and need some urgent advice.

My Cav bitch was mated on day 10 of her season 31st Dec, I am on day 14 and she has finished her season.

She has become very clingy even affectionate to my partner with extra cuddles, her vulva (a little bigger), nipple (not enlarged as such) look ok ... however I noticed her liking herself a bit and this morning she has a clear discharge from her vulva.

As she only had a quicky (slip mating) I am not holding too much hope as if you excuse the phraze it was a quick in/out and unsure whether he inserted it ... on day 12 she was just not taking the dog. I know slip matings can still get bitches pregnant, but unsure of penetration!

It is this discharge I am worried about ... My questions are :

I never noticed discharge after other seasons is this normal ?
Do pregnant dogs discharge before day 35 (the book of the bitch states this is possible)

I will get her scanned in 15 days time however I think I will have a nervious breakdown if I watch her any more closer than I am .... does anyone have any ideas ??? 

Please please advise as much as possible, I am going to ring the vets tomorrow if I can get her there or get some advice. If anyone can help I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance Lin


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

You say the dog slipped in and out? It is possible to get pregnant from a slip mating but do you know if he ejaculated. Was the stod owner/ handler not helping? This is where it really pays to go to an experienced stud owner who knows what they are doing - they would also be able to answer all your queries. Whether pregnant or not bitches tend to display these symptoms as it is all a natural part of ttheir cycle so you will probably just have to wait and see.


----------



## Littlerat (Nov 18, 2009)

Is this a wanted pregnancy or an accidental mating? 

If it is accidental, you can get a jab called the mismate jab which would cause her to miscarry. 

If it's a planned pregnancy, disregard this


----------



## Wheelspinny.linny (Jan 3, 2010)

Ellie got scanned today and though the vet agreed she was showing signs of pregnancy ... after her scan she was not ... she was having a false pregnancy.

I can go back in a week to double check but I presume when they can see nothing they are normally right (however I have heard sometimes not!).

So the enlarged nipples, licking, discharge over affection was all due to her phantum pregnancy. I am sure others have gone through many of those. A little disappointed but at least I have an answer.

Thanks for your help ! Lin


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

keep you chin up, there's always next time :smile5: 
i recommend you choose a different stud next time, with a handler with more experience, or if your definite its this stud you want find an experienced stid handler to take with you.

its the stud handlers responsibility to guide the boy in and help him stay in throughout ejaculation, whether there is a tie or not. after the pogostick bit, or the ladder climbing he needs to be held inside to make sure all 3 stages of ejaculation occur within the vagina. usually 3 or 4 minutes is ok


----------



## Wheelspinny.linny (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advise. 

I am not too disappointed but you know your dog and I could see changes in her so much ... even now after the scan I think mmm .... Does anyone know how long false pregnancies last ... her nipples keep growing and she has two which what I call inverted starting to pop out! Told you all I was nipple obsessed ! :blush:

There is always next time and also a more experienced breeder may need considering !


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

ive known falsies go on right up to the end of "pregnancy" things can be done to speed it along, ie cutting back food, removing all toys, plenty of exercise.
HOWEVER, i recommend you get a relaxin blood test first to guarantee she isnt in whelp before trying to speed up the pseudo


----------



## Debs61 (May 20, 2009)

Hi Lin
Ive just sent a message to you...
Keep your chin up hun...it might be me in a couple of weeks saying its a phantom aswell!!!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh what a shame I know how you feel we had a positive scan with Molly, 3pups seen led to believe more and then day 59 as she appeared to be loseing weight, we had a further scan and no pups shed absorbed :crying:

nature is a wonderful and strange thing

Fingers crossed for next time :smile5:


----------



## Wheelspinny.linny (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh Mitch that is awlful. I would be beside myself ... so close and then to be told they are gone. I thought that just waiting 30 days was worrying enough. 
I hope you and Molly are ok and that she is getting her condition back. I dont know much about puppy obsorbsion.

You see, subject to the scan saying she has nothing there, I have seen bitches who have false pregnancies, digging their beds, blankets, toy possessive, she has done not of this. She just has a rounded belly and her nipples have grown and apart from the discharge day 14-19 nothing else, so really cant say anything else as the vets said she was not pregnant! 

Thanks for your message ... there is always next time for both of us x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

i would definitely recommend a relaxin test during anytime when a scan shows nothing but she has been mated, especially if shes got a couple of signs. it doesnt cost much more than just taking blood and you get results back in 10 mins or so.


----------

